# [DUP] bootstrap.sh bricht ab | db-4.1.25-p1-r4

## dakra

Hi,

ich habe mich hier vor nen Rechner geknallt und die Installation gestartet.

Habe zuerst bootstrap.sh -f gemacht damit er erst die Sourcen zieht. Hat er auch ganz brav gemacht. Dann starte ich den bootstrap wieder und er bricht nach ein paar Minuten ab.

```

./libtool: line1: g++: command not found

make: *** [cxx_db.lo] Error 1

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/db-4.1.25-p1-r4 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 96, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support .............

```

Vielleicht habt ihr ja ne Eingebung.

gruß Daniel

----------

## steffen79

Hatte das gleiche Problem mit einer Stage 1 Installation. Bin dann auf Stage 2 umgestiegen und er kompiliert gerade zu Hause...

----------

## dakra

@steffen79 Danke für den Tip, aber das löst ja das Problem nicht. 

Falls das Problem nicht gelöst werden sollte probier ich wohl oder über Stage2

Gruß Daniel

----------

## steffen79

War so halb als Tipp gemeint. Gehe mehr davon aus, dass es ein Bug ist, und wohl jeder die Probleme hat. Ich habe auch versucht, USE Variablen zu ändern, komplett auszukommentieren usw...

----------

## Earthwings

Siehe  :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=278895

----------

